# Airport express and iTunes home server setup



## lilbandit (Oct 31, 2008)

Not sure if this question is in the right place, I'm looking into setting up an iTunes server with speakers in kitchen, bedroom and living room. Everything would run from the remote app on my iphone. Would airport express attached to speakers in each room do the job? Is an amplifier necessary for each speaker set? I already have a home theatre in the living room based around a sony amp, can this be connected to airport express? One last question, if I had a few friends over, is it possible to play different music in different rooms at the same time? I should say that I'm not looking for speakers to shake the roof, just good clarity and enough for a party every now and then


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes the speakers need to be powered separately. The Airport Express just route the signal, not power.  Now for play two separate music streams at once you need two separate music applications to play at once, two Airport Extremes. You would be better off not geeking that out and just get two Intel Minis and use each iTunes Library (sync the Libraries) to the two separate Extremes.


----------

